# Rodenstock Rodagon 50mm F2.8 Enlarger Lens



## keedokes (Apr 21, 2007)

Is $20-$30 a good deal for one in really good condition?  I don't even know.  I've done a little bit of research and found out that Rodenstock Rodagon is a good name, but I don't know what to expect for price.


----------



## Torus34 (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes.

B&H lists that puppy for $230US, $377 if it's the APO design.

I've used Rodenstocks for many years and always found them satisfactory.


----------

